# hey I have a ?



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

i was wanting to know something this be dumb or whatever........... the pulleys are good for the car i heard a shop saying something and not being to good does anyone know the downside to this or even the up side pleas post thanks....


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/january02/ur.shtml


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Another write-up if you aren't convinced.

http://www.se-r.net/car_info/engine_performance_tuning.html#Unorthodox Racing Underdrive Pulleys


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Changing the crank pulley is only bad for engines that have the harmonic damper integrated into the stock pulley. Our nissan engines are balanced and don't have a damper on the crank pulley. Therefore, we can change the crank pulley and no harm is done


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

nice, good cuz I really wanted to get the set of the pulleys.Where can I get them for a good $ thanks for the replys


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i used the SWA pulley on mine. the stock for an altima crank pulley ( im told ) is about 9 pounds and the SWA pulley weighs in at 1.2 lbs. on the dyno, this pulley added more hp than the UR pulley to the tune of 8-10 hp at the wheels. im very happy, you can tell a difference when you turn the a/c on, theres almost no drop in power and the car pulls effortlessly off the line. i love it, and i recommend one for you too.


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

does that work the 200sx se-r and if so where can i get it (swa)


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

NOPI has the best price I have found. The 2 piece set is about $230. Group buys are also pretty common, you may be able to get in on one to reduce the price or you could always start one on your own. 

Most people only buy the 2 piece set. The only real reason to get the 4 piece set is if you are anal and want all you pulleys matching each other. The 4 piece set only adds another 1-2hp.


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

what 2 piece's should i get? and nopi has you say ok ill check it out and what about stilln anything different....?and what kind of belts should i get to? thanks for the reply


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Belts: (taken from the NPM article)

Nissan Sentra SE-R/NX2000/200SX SR20DE

Alternator & Air Conditioning
91-00 Gates K060390
Water Pump & Power Steering (Ultra S)
1991-00 Gates K040340

You want the UR pulleys. The Ultra-S is the 2 piece set, the Ultra-SS is the 4 piece set.....and you get 4 colors to choose from!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i dunno if this will help you, but check em out anyways, http://store.yahoo.com/southwestautoworks2002-store/20nissenserp1.html you can get the swa pulley on this page for 189.00, like i said though, this may or may not work for you, but you can call these guys and ask them as well. theyre very helpful.


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

are the SWA really good and did you notice a big diffence?what about the idle ? does that affect anything?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its a very nice piece... wish i had a pic for you, actually looks just like the one on the site. i love it. had no fitment problems and didnt adversely affect performance at all. no idle problems or any others i can think of... the car just performs ALOT better. i did it in conjunction with the grounding kit, and midrange was very noticeably affected. off the line, the wheels will start spinning just by flooring it. i love it. im very curious to see how its going to work with the lightened flywheel ive got sitting around.


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

Nice work I like the sound of that!...... What kind or should I say what size belts do I need to get (200sx se-r)?What kind of car do u have?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

The SWA pulley on that page for $189 is the unorthodox pulley. Am I missing something, or does the SWA pulley=unorthodox racing pulley ?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

two different animals. the swa is made for swa by someone different. you can call and ask Alex for the details but i know they are two different parts. for example; the swa pulley for an altima is actually lighter than the ur pulley... even looks different. the one shown may be the only one available for the sentras... i just looked myself and didnt see the swa brand...


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

jun lightened flywheel, act clutch(pending) is that a good kit and about the flywheel how is that?is that better?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the jun is a very good non-aluminum flywheel. it weighs 11 lbs vs the stock 19. holding up very good so far with about 11000 miles of nos and drags... the act ss for the altima, not sure about the application for the 200sx, is a very good clutch kit as well... streetable and still plenty strong for the strip, hence the ss or street/strip designation. the jun is no longer being made for the alty, but you can check and see if its made for the 200sx. they usually run about 475 or so and i was able to get this one for 275 with 11000 miles on it... hope this helped at all.


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

nice work but damn thats alot of money for a flywheel is there anything esle thats good? but is also a good clutch by act or jwt?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

act s/s is the clutch i was talking about. pretty much ALL of your lightweight flywheels are gonna cost a grip. stillen has one for my car and its 550. try to steer clear of the aluminum flywheels if you can. upsides to the lightened flywheels are; much faster acceleration and quicker throttle response. downsides; cost lots, more vibrations felt thru drivetrain and quick deceleration. also, at least for the aluminum style, they tend to warp a little easier. havent seen one like mine warp yet, which is a good thing.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> nice work but damn thats alot of money for a flywheel is there anything esle thats good? but is also a good clutch by act or jwt?


It costs $$$ to have nice high performance equipment. They may drain the bank account, but quality parts make an enormous difference. 

Flywheels: Options are JUN, JWT, $tillen, or Fidanza. Someone help me out here, but isn't the JWT, $tillen, and Fidanza all the same flywheel but rebadged? (which I know $tillen frequently does and adds a 20% mark-up). All 4 are roughly around $500 but you can often find used ones. Additionally, someone over at sr20deforums has some Fidanza flywheels for about $300. Your other option is to have a shop lighten the stock flywheel. You will save money but you will increase the chance of it breaking.

Clutch: I have yet to hear anything negative concerning the ACT clutch, quality all around but expensive. Clutchmaster is also an alternative for cheaper but some people complain of their quality.


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

good yea i never heard anything bad about ACT s/s @ all and its not bad in the $. But yea I did hear about the aluminum flywheel and yes its not to good to get,so I think ill go w/the lighted flywheel,aaaahhhhhhhh, what the hell I'll spend the money lol


----------

